# driving age in portugal



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

morning everyone
we intend to move to algarve as soon as we can get organised, no firm plans made, but getting organised, 
one question, we have twin boys who are just about to tun 16, here they can then buy mopeds and learn to drive a car at 17, i know you have to be 18 to learn to drive in portugal, but if we end up in algarve soon, can they return to the uk pass a car driving test at 17 and then drive legally in portugal?
or what about moped age in portugal, can anyone confirm
regards
kirk


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

There is an excellent website europa.eu which gives a huge amount of information in every language used in the EU about just about everything you need to know about living in different countries.


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

many thanks, will have a look now
kirk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

18 (cars)
16 (motorcycles)

18 is the MINIMUM driving age in Portugal.


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

i had a look at the AA site and it said UK drivers can drive in portugal at 17 although they might get some hassle over it, not quite sure why they can get hassle if allowed, but after reading comments here that officialdom makes its own rules depending what way the wind is blowing might be why, i will try to confirm and see if DVLA can add anything
thanks for your help
kirk

from AA site, perhaps the difference is they can drive a temp imported car but not once they are registered to portugal
Driving licence
 You must be at least 17 years old to drive a temporarily imported car or motorcycle (over
50cc) but visitors under the age of 18 may encounter problems even though they hold a
valid UK licence.


----------

